# My dog can't uuse his back legs - help!



## WiseLoad43 (Feb 28, 2010)

Okay, I have an 11 year old lab mix who can not stand/use his back legs at all. He does occainaly stand up on them and walk around for only a couple seconds but thats it. I would like some help knowing whats wrong with him? What can I do to help him? - (He's on some medication that kills the pain and is taking some vitamins as well).

I purchased a product called the bottoms up leash lil over a few weeks ago. I believe that it may help aid him in walking an what not the problem it I'm not to sure on how to use it. If there is a site or a video or somthing that teaches me to use it it will help most greatly.

I despratly need some help on this. Everyone in my family says we should put him down. And that is NOT an option. I REFUSE to let it happen. I mean he's always in a good mood and happyily wagging his tail. I beg of you all please help with this situation.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

WiseLoad43 said:


> I would like some help knowing whats wrong with him? What can I do to help him?


Vet now!!
I know you are panicking as i would be but nobody here can tell you what your vet would and it sounds like your dog needs to see one right away.

Good luck.


----------



## Purley (Sep 7, 2009)

A similar thing happened to our old Golden. She was happy during the daytime; in the evening she could not get up. My husband carried her down to the garden in the morning. When she was sitting she could not get up and when she was standing, she could not sit down.

We took her to the vet. He gave her some anti-inflammatories but they did not help. After about three days of trying to get her to eat and drink, we decided there was no choice. 

We took her to the vet and he said that he agreed, we should have her put to sleep.

I thought it was a better choice than humans have.


----------



## WiseLoad43 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: My dog can't use his back legs - help!*

We have taken him to the vet. What they believe he has is arthritis. Again we have him on pain killers and somem vitimans. I'll take any advice anyone can give me. Putting him down (if is must be) will be a final option if must. 

If no advice aside from visting the vet can be given. Then could instructions on how to use the product "Bottoms Up Leash" be given instead? 

I still appreciate the quick responses.


----------



## LiftBig315 (Jan 9, 2010)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=How+to+Use+a+Bottoms+Up+Leash

Should be able to figure it out from there.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

The problem, with a male dog, is that they cannot evacuate their bladder in such a condition (unable to get up). They will back up urine and their kidneys will stop working. This is a very very bad end for a dog you love and care about. 

Sometimes the hardest decisins we have to make are decisions that are better for the animal and not so good for us humans. 

Good luck with this and with your dog.


----------



## DeniseV (Nov 8, 2009)

Awww, I am so sorry.

We had a yellow lab growing up and the same exact thing happened to her. It got to the point when she would try to walk and her legs would give out. She would try to walk up stairs and fall down. I get teary just thinking about it. It was pathetic to see.

In the end, one day, she was lying down in a puddle of her own urine.  We had no choice but to put her down. We had hoped the anti inflammatories would have helped her but they didn't.

I am not trying to be negative here, honestly. It seems labs are prone to leg/hip issues. I have heard about so many dogs ending up this way from about age 10 on...

Good luck, hon. I know how hard this is....I really do.

Hugs,
Denise


----------



## Wise Dragoon (Mar 1, 2010)

I have seen this far too much in older dogs. Though believe me whe I say this there is hope out there. And I am still questioning why us humans have not yet approved us to use it. I believe it is called Stem-Cell Therapy. Or something like that. I've seen dogs who couldn't walk at all become a puppy once more. I've even seen a paralized dog gain a hint of mobilty slow and steady.

Now I understand this is quite expensive. However, it is an option I wish to throw out there for you.

However I feel for you. I do wish the best of luck to you and your dear dog.

~Wise Dragoon


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

you may want to talk to your vet about a drug called Adequan. its expencive, but we have used it in some horses with great results. its made for dogs and horses, it has to be injected, but thats easy to do. you might want to give it a shot.


----------



## trixie3794 (Mar 1, 2010)

What medicine is he on?


----------



## WiseLoad43 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: My dog can't use his back legs - help!*

@ Wise Dragoon - Thank you for the suggestion I am actually looking into that and it might be a possibilty.

@ Great Dane Mom - Yet another idea to look into. Thanks.

@ Above - I'm not sure. I'll ask my parents what he's on in a litle bit.

And thank you everyone else for the support. Very appreciated. I also have some good news. My dog is beginning to ajust to the bottoms up leash an were starting to understand how to use it more. ANd my dog is doing a alot better. He's very happy to be up an moving. <


----------



## dbunny1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi, my7 yr old bishon startd to go lame with his back legs. He couldn't put any weight on his left leg and the other one isn't the best. I saw a neurologist and he thought it was his back so I had an MRI done.l Other than some mild vertebrae compression it was inclusive. Then we saw an orthopedist and it turns out he has almost no cartilege in his knees. He definitely needs surgery and I will find out for sure next week. Anyhow, he is on joint support III from PETCO, prescription rimidal (a miracle arthritis drug) and prescription Tramadol which is strong pain killer. He is walking again, out of pain but still limping. At least he is out of pain until we decide what to do. I think you need to get your baby diagnosed. However, I know so many dogs that are on joint support III and it took about 2 months but some of them are completely better. I hope your love gets better soon. Regards,Bunny


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Please do not add medications without talking to your vet first.

What IS your dog on?

Did this come on suddenly, or has your dog been losing mobility over an extended period of time?


----------

